
Netflix will stream CBS' new Star Trek series all around the world - jasoncallaway
http://www.theverge.com/2016/7/18/12211820/netflix-star-trek-cbs-all-access-international-streaming
======
dexwiz
Except in USA/Canada. I'm nervous about this. It sounds like some exec thought
nerds like Star Trek and nerds like the internet, so of course they will come
to our site. It misses the point that Netflix and Hulu are about ease of
access. I can easily access Netflix on my computer, phone, xbox, or apple tv.
If I can't get to their site just as easily, their numbers will suffer.

